# was tun mit einer *.ps datei? [solved]

## ichbinsisyphos

google meint, das wäre adobe postscript. kenn das bisher nur im zusammenhang mit dem drucker.

gibts eine möglichkeit, die datei unter linux zu öffnen?Last edited by ichbinsisyphos on Sat Jan 27, 2007 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Silicoid

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> google meint, das wäre adobe postscript. kenn das bisher nur im zusammenhang mit dem drucker.
> 
> gibts eine möglichkeit, die datei unter linux zu öffnen?

 

Ja. Unter KDE z.B. KGhostView. Oder das original ghostview. Und viele, viele mehr ...

----------

## Knieper

GV finde ich am angenehmsten.   :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

.ps? ausdrucken, was sonst  :Wink: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ja danke, klappt

----------

